# Wohin fährst du zurück?



## elroy

_Wohin fährst du zurück?_

Assuming this is a valid German sentence, is it possible to split off _hin_, and if so, where would it go?

1. _Wo fährst du zurück hin?_
2. _Wo fährst du hin zurück?_ 

2 sounds really bad to me.  I'm thinking if anything it would be 1, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Wohin fährst du zurück?


Auf den ersten Blick sieht das merkwürdig aus, aber man könnte es sagen:
A: „Ich fahre morgen nach Berlin zurück.“
B hat es nicht verstanden und fragt: „*Wohin* fährst du zurück?“
oder
A: „Ich fahre morgen zurück.“
B: „Und *wohin* fährst du zurück?“


elroy said:


> 1. _Wo fährst du zurück hin?_
> 2. _Wo fährst du hin zurück?_
> 
> 2 sounds really bad to me. I'm thinking if anything it would be 1, but I'm not sure.


Beides geht nicht.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Möglich ist auch, dass B die Stadt nicht kennt:

A: "Ich fahre morgen nach Chenzhou zurück."
B: "*Wohin* fährst du zurück?"

Aber keine der vom OP angebotenen "Alternativen" ist möglich, das stimmt.

EDIT: Zumindest umgangssprachlich bezeichnet "fahren" nicht unbedingt ein landgebundenes Verkehrsmittel. Es heißt immer wieder "Ich fahre in die Türkei/in die USA/nach Thailand/...", auch wenn ein Flugzeug benutzt wird


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, you can split "wohin" but not with an additional preposition/particle.

Wo fährst du hin? = Wohin fährst du?
Wo fährst du hin zurück?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> _Wohin fährst du zurück?_
> 
> Assuming this is a valid German sentence, is it possible to split off _hin_, and if so, where would it go?
> 
> 1. _Wo fährst du zurück hin?_
> 2. _Wo fährst du hin zurück?_


Separating "wohin" is not possible in the above case, not even in Northern German regional variants. The additional "zurück" blocks the separation. However:

_Wohin fährst du?
= Wo fährst du hin? <regional Northern Germany>_


----------



## Hutschi

I think, "Wo fährst du hin?" and similar phrases  are possible also in the south.
I do not feel them as separated, but like in "zurück" in "Wohin fährst du zurück?"

By the way, "Wohin fährst du zurück?" is not a very common phrase. But wo gehst du hin/wo willst du hin" and lots of such phrases are common.
I analyse it like "Wo willst du hingehen?" (With "Wo willst du hin?" is a short form of it.)

Maybe in the North they are analysed in another way.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> = Wo fährst du hin? <regional Northern Germany>


Keineswegs <regional Northern Germany>! Wird im Süden genauso verwendet.


----------



## Hutschi

Wird es grammatisch im Norden anders empfunden als im Süden?
Ich empfinde es nicht als geteiltes "wohin".


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich empfinde es nicht als geteiltes "wohin".


Ich auch nicht (obwohl es genau das ist).


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann es auch anders interpretieren.
_Ich gehe hin.
Wo gehst du hin? (trennbares Verb)_
Deshalb funktioniert auch:
_Wohin gehst du hin? (hingehen)_
Das entspricht dann in der Form:
Wohin fährst du zurück? (zurückfahren)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Keineswegs <regional Northern Germany>! Wird im Süden genauso verwendet.


Kajjo dachte wahrscheinlich an _da_-Komposita, wie z.B. in_ Da nicht für_ als Erwiderung eines Dankes. Das ist in der Tat regional.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Deshalb funktioniert  auch:
> _Wohin gehst du hin? (hingehen)_


_Wohin gehst du hin?  _Das soll funktionieren? 
Nie gehört und nie ausgesprochen!


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> _Wohin gehst du hin?  _Das soll funktionieren?
> Nie gehört und nie ausgesprochen!


Das geht auch nicht. Das ist nun wirklich nicht nur nicht idiomatisch, sondern geradezu falsch.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Kajjo dachte wahrscheinlich an _da_-Komposita, wie z.B. in_ Da nicht für_ als Erwiderung eines Dankes. Das ist in der Tat regional.


In der Tat -- und so hätte ich auch "Wohin gehst du? > Wo gehst du hin?" analysiert. 

Die überregionale Analyse müsste wohl als "wo + hingehen" analysiert werden und ob das wirklich so ist? Aber vielleicht haben sich ja die trennbarren Wo-Fragewörte überregional durchgesetzt oder waren schon immer so? Ich hätte es tatsächlich für einen norddeutschen Regionalismus gehalten.


----------



## Hutschi

> JClaudeK said: ↑
> _Wohin gehst du hin?  _Das soll funktionieren?
> Nie gehört und nie ausgesprochen!





Kajjo said:


> Das geht auch nicht. Das ist nun wirklich nicht nur nicht idiomatisch, sondern geradezu falsch.


Das stimmt. Es wird genau andersherum betont:
Erstaunt: "Wohin gehst du hin?"


----------



## JClaudeK

Egal wie betont, zweimal "hin" halte ich nicht für möglich.

Genauso wenig wie
1. _Wo fährst du zurück hin?_
2. _Wo fährst du hin zurück?_


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Egal wie betont, zweimal "hin" halte ich nicht für möglich.


Ne, nicht wirklich.


----------



## Hutschi

Dann ist aber auch "Wohin fährst du zurück?" nicht möglich.
Oder wie sehr Ihr das?
Es hat dieselbe Struktur.
Ich verwende es im gleichen Kontext, wenn überhaupt:
Erstaunt oder als Rückfrage: "Wohin fährst du zurück?"


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Ich empfinde es nicht als geteiltes "wohin".





JClaudeK said:


> Ich auch nicht (obwohl es genau das ist).


Nein, ich würde

_Wo fährst du hin?_​
als geteiltes, Satzklammer bildendes trennbares Verb _hinfahren_ analysieren. Das ist auch die Erklärung, warum sich hier _hin _und _zurück _gegenseitig blockieren: Zwei trennbare Vorsilben als schließende Satzklammer gleichzeitig, das geht nicht. Das Verb kann nur entweder _hinfahren _oder _zurückfahren_ sein.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich interpretiere es (intuitiv) auch so, denke aber, im Norden könnte es tatsächlich als geteiltes "wohin" aufgefasst werden. (Kajjo, # 5)

Analogie hat sprachlich eine starke Wirkung.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> als geteiltes, Satzklammer bildendes trennbares Verb


Das kann ich einfach nicht glauben -- aber ja, so müsste man es wohl überregional analysieren. 

Mir erscheint die Analyse als getrenntes "Wo ... hin" aber nach wie vor drastisch logischer, denn die Antwort ist ja nicht "Wie fahren an die Nordsee / in die Berge hin." sondern "Wir fahren an die Nordsee / in die Berge.".

"Wo" fragt nach einem Ort, "Wohin" nach einem Ziel. Und bei "Wo fahrt ihr hin?" wird eindeutig nach einem Ziel gefragt. 

Wie verbreitet ist denn "Wo fahrt ihr hin?" im Vergleich zu "Wohin fahrt ihr?" deutschlandweit betrachtet? Ich neige weiterhin dazu, es als analoge Trennung zu da-hin/da-für zu analysieren.

_Wohin fahrt ihr? Wo fahrt ihr hin? Wir fahren dahin.
Wofür kann er nichts? Wo kann er nichts für? Er kann nichts dafür._


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> _Wohin fahrt ihr? Wo fahrt ihr hin? Wir fahren dahin.
> Wofür kann er nichts? Wo kann er nichts für? Er kann nichts dafür._


Wie gesagt, Analogie hat sprachlich starken Einfluss.

Allerdings:

_Wohin fahrt ihr? Wo fahrt ihr hin? Wir fahren dahin. (allgemein im Norden und Süden, unterschiedliche Interpretation)
Wofür kann er nichts? Wo kann er nichts für? Er kann nichts dafür. (vorrangig im Norden)

Das Argument "Wo" fragt nach einem Ort, "Wohin" nach einem Ziel. ist ein starkes Argument.
_
Ich denke, hier wurde im Süden (hypothetisches) "Wohin fahrt ihr hin?" vereinfacht, indem "wo" als "wohin" interpretiert wird. "Wo" bedeutet hier "wohin".

Alles erfolgt hier intuitiv, denn das Sprachgefühl folgt zwar Regeln, diese entstehen aber als Verallgemeinerungen und darausfolgende Restriktionen aus dem Sprachgefühl.

"Wo" kann durchaus nach dem Ziel fragen, zum Beispiel in "Wo ist dein Ziel?"
oder analog in "Wo gehen wir hin?" -- entspricht "Wo werden wir hingehen?".
Edit:
Das müsste bei der anderen Interpretation heißen: "Wo werden wir gehen hin?" - und das klingt für mich falsch, im Norden ist es vielleicht korrekt. (?)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Wo" kann durchaus nach dem Ziel fragen, zum Beispiel in "Wo ist dein Ziel"


War das jetzt ein Wortspiel oder meinst Du das Ernst? Für den Fall, dass Du es ernst meintest: Es wird natürlich nach dem Ort des Zieles und nicht nach den Ziel des Zieles gefragt.


----------



## Hutschi

Es bezog sich natürlich auf die Diskussion.
Es sollte zeigen, dass kein so extrem großer Unterschied besteht. Es ist ein Wortspiel und ich meine es ernst.

In "Wo wirst du hinfahren" ist ja auch nach dem Ort des Zieles gefragt. (Ist dieser Satz im Norden korrekt?) (Wo entspricht eventuell aber auch "wohin".
In "Wo fährst du hin?" wird dann offensichtlich mit "wo" im Süden nach dem Ort des Zieles der Fahrt (gesplittetes Verb) und im Norden nach dem Ziel der Fahrt gefragt (gesplittetes "wohin"), was semantisch im Gesamtsatz das gleiche ist.

(Edit: an einigen Stellen genauer formuliert, wie ich es meine. Kajjos Argument könnte man im Präsens völlig folgen, aber in Futur wird es schwierig.)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es sollte zeigen, dass kein so extrem großer Unterschied besteht.


Natürlich besteht ein "extrem großer Unterschied". Du hast dich nur in den Sprachebenen (Metasprache - Objektsprache) verheddert. Wenn wir auf Englisch (Metasprache) über Deutsch (Objektsprache) diskutiert hätten, wäre Dir dieser Lapsus wahrscheinlich nicht passiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Bernd,

es mag sein, dass ich mich verheddert habe.

Wie interpretierst Du in dem Fall grammatisch:

1. Wohin fährst du?
2. Wo fährst du hin? Ist hier das Verb oder das Fragewort gesplittet?
3. Wohin wirst du fahren?
4. Wo wirst du hinfahren? Was bedeutet hier "wo"?

(Bis auf die Zeiten sind alle Fragen semantisch gleich oder sollen es zumindest sein. In allen Fällen wird nach dem Ziel gefragt.)

Sind:
5. "Wohin fährst du hin?"
und 
6. "Wohin fährst du zurück?"

korrekt? Sie sind wenig idiomatisch ohne besonderen Kontext.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wie verbreitet ist denn "Wo fahrt ihr hin?" im Vergleich zu "Wohin fahrt ihr?"


Wenn Du auf die regionale Verbreitung hinaus willst, so denke ich, dass die überall gleich ist. _Wo fährst du hin, Wo soll ich das hin stellen_, etc. ist meiner Erfahrung nach in allen Mundarten und in ungangsschrachlichen Sprechsituationen in allen Regionen die vorherrschende Wortstellung.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass es sich bei _Wohin fährst du hin, Wohin soll ich das stellen _um ein Artefakt der Schriftsprache handelt, das durch die seit dem 16. oder 17. Jahrhundert (ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, wann das anfing) zu beobachtenden Zusammenschreibung von _wohin_ als ein Wort entstanden ist. Für nativ halte ich diese Wortstellung nur bei _wo_ in relativer Verwendung, wie in _Ich weiß nicht, wohin er geht_.

Aber das ist, wie gesagt, nur eine Vermutung.

PS: @Hutschi , Deine Frage habe ich, denke ich, implizit beantwortet.


----------



## Hutschi

Eine Frage ist im Wesentlichen offen:

Was bedeutet "wo" in "Wo soll ich das hinstellen?" Ort (an welchem Platz) oder Ziel(ort) (an welchen Platz)?
Ich denke, es gibt das Ziel (den Zielort) an, ebenso wie "wohin".

Ich meine auch "hinstellen" Duden | hinstellen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, nicht "hin stellen".
Bei "hin stellen" könnte man ja von geteiltem "wohin" ausgehen, wie im Norden üblich. (Für die dortige Verwendung habe ich kein Gefühl. Das müsst Ihr bitte berücksichtigen. Ich versuche es nur zu verstehen. Die Fragen werden vielleicht zu trivial erscheinen.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Was bedeutet "wo" in "Wo soll ich das hinstellen?" Ort (an welchem Platz) oder Ziel(ort) (an welchen Platz)?


Man kann (in deinen Beispielsätzen) "wo" nicht unabhängig von "hin" betrachten (egal wo dieses steht, denn ohne "hin" ist keiner der Sätze möglich), deine Frage erscheint mir also müßig.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Claude, das ist es ja, was ich annehme.
Das "hin" bleibt also implizit im "wo" vorhanden, als eine Art leerer Spur.
Es ist demnach eine Abkürzung (wenn man das Verb "hinstellen" betrachtet) für "wohin".

wohin stellen <--> wo(hin) hinstellen <--> wo hinstellen

Viele Grüße
Bernd


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Man kann (in deinen Beispielsätzen) "wo" nicht unabhängig von "hin" betrachten (egal wo dieses steht, denn ohne "hin" ist keiner der Sätze möglich), deine Frage erscheint mir also müßig.


So sehe ich das auch. Vieleicht könnte man es so sagen: Das _hin_ gehört dem ganzen Satz und man muss sich nicht entscheiden, ob es mehr dem _wo_ oder mehr dem _stehen_ gehört.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> So sehe ich das auch. Vieleicht könnte man es so sagen: Das _hin_ gehört dem ganzen Satz und man muss sich nicht entscheiden, ob es mehr dem _wo_ oder mehr dem _stehen_ gehört.



Dem kann ich folgen. Vielen Dank.
Bernd


----------

